# Fakefactory cinematic mod v10



## tropenwolf (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe den Cinematic Mod V10 zu Half-Life 2 installiert und nun folgendes Problem:
Episode 1 und 2 laufen klaglos, aber das Grundspiel stürzt beim Aufruf mit einer Runtime-Fehlermeldung ab.
Mein Betriebssystem: Windows XP.

Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat??


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2009)

*!!! Sammelthread !!!*

MfG, boss3D


----------

